# Don't print on New Balance performance tees



## devilfish (Oct 15, 2015)

I have had the same problem with the NB9118 shirt not sticking to 4 different platten adhesives. I finally got a response from New Balance..."New Balance does not recommend applying designs to New Balance apparel as materials used to manufacture our gear will not bond with various pallet adhesives." No other suggestions offered and after 18 years in the industry I never heard that info provided anywhere so I figured I'd share.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

devilfish said:


> I have had the same problem with the NB9118 shirt not sticking to 4 different platten adhesives. I finally got a response from New Balance..."New Balance does not recommend applying designs to New Balance apparel as materials used to manufacture our gear will not bond with various pallet adhesives." No other suggestions offered and after 18 years in the industry I never heard that info provided anywhere so I figured I'd share.


Some times you have no choice lol we print for a particular running club and that's all they buy. I use a tack that works really well on a warm/hot pallet so I use that. but sometimes their stuff gets a little out of registration because of this problem, and that's just the way it is....


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## stirling00 (Jun 5, 2012)

devilfish said:


> I have had the same problem with the NB9118 shirt not sticking to 4 different platten adhesives. I finally got a response from New Balance..."New Balance does not recommend applying designs to New Balance apparel as materials used to manufacture our gear will not bond with various pallet adhesives." No other suggestions offered and after 18 years in the industry I never heard that info provided anywhere so I figured I'd share.


We also have a big running group that loves them. We use tekmar TB HV from Texsource. Trick is to use a small amount but you have to re apply every other shirt if not every shirt depending on your design. If you use too much then it snags. It really is a pain but can be done. Hope that helps.


----------



## devilfish (Oct 15, 2015)

I know, this is a second run of 200+. Single color will print, but registration is almost impossible.


----------

